# holsters



## joker70 (Sep 27, 2010)

anyone know where i can find a paddle holster for my sigma 9mm having a tough time with it


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I use a Fobus HK1 that does OK.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Master's Leather Holsters

Results for PADDLE Holsters


----------



## sincitizen (Sep 20, 2010)

try Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more


----------



## JBPDXOR (Dec 5, 2009)

I am using a IWB/OWB holster from Littlebearholsters, it can be held in your belt in numerous ways such as, IWB, OWB, Tuckable (with kydex belt clips), between the pants and the belt for a tighter fit than OWB, and I am sure I could even use it for crossdraw. 
This is a leather holster which is best for IWB.


----------

